# Fish Antibiotics??



## A-WAX

I recently learned that fish antibiotics work for us just as we'll for us. I was wondering if anyone could tell me which kind is the best basic type I should buy first. As far as like... Penicillin, ampicillin, amoxicillin ect. Also if anybody's personally used them I'd be interested to hear how they worked for you, or if there are things you should look out for when buying. If anyone can recommend a good site to to purchase from. Anything would be helpful. TtThank you


----------



## Caribou

This might help you get started.

http://www.doomandbloom.net/2013/01/how-to-use-fish-mox-to-treat-your-sick-fish-of-course.html


----------



## A-WAX

WOW! That was the most helpful site I've read so far. So much great info! That's something I'm gonna want to print and have a hard copy of. Thanks a lot : )


----------



## AuroraHawk

Thanks, Caribou. I've used most of those medications to treat the fish I had when I was in the hobby and selling fish to pet shops BUT I've never had need to use them otherwise until now.


----------



## Moby76065

I'm a USDA licensed animal broker.

I have many antibiotics for my animals. And often use them to self medicate myself or family when needed.

You need to be really careful of reactions to antibiotics and which ones you take for what.
For my preps, i print out the uses and cautions for each and wrap them around the bottle and secure with a rubber band.

Reactions to antibiotics are many. It is always wise to use caution when treating someone you love.
You can do harm if you do not know what your doing. Antibiotics are often thought of as harmless.
Not the case.


----------



## bunkerbob

A-WAX said:


> I recently learned that fish antibiotics work for us just as we'll for us. I was wondering if anyone could tell me which kind is the best basic type I should buy first. As far as like... Penicillin, ampicillin, amoxicillin ect. Also if anybody's personally used them I'd be interested to hear how they worked for you, or if there are things you should look out for when buying. If anyone can recommend a good site to to purchase from. Anything would be helpful. TtThank you


Here is a list I posted a while ago...

*Fish Cillin:** Ampicillin 250mg
**Fish Cycline:** Tetracycline 250mg
**Fish Cycline* Forte*:** Tetracycline 500mg
**Fish Flex: **Cephalexin Monohydrate 250mg
**Fish Flex Forte:** Cephalexin 500mg
**Fish Fungus:** Ketoconazole 200mg
**Fish Mox:** Amoxicillin 250mg
**Fish Mox Forte:** Amoxicillin 500mg
**Fish Mycin:** Erythromycin 250mg
**Fish Pen:** Penicillin 250mg
**Fish Pen Forte:** Penicillin 500mg
**Fish Zole:** Metronidazole 250mg
**Fish Zole Forte:** Metronidazole 500mg
**Bird Biotic:** Doxycycline Hyclate 100mg
**Bird Sulfa:** Sulfadimethoxazole 400mg, Trimethoprim 80mg
**Fish Sulfa Forte:** Sulfadimethoxazole 800mg, Trimethoprim 160mg

*
*Ampicillin* - A semisynthetic penicillin having a broader antibacterial spectrum of action than that of penicillin G. It is effective against gram-negative and gram-positive bacteria and used to treat gonorrhea and infections of the intestinal, urinary, and respiratory tracts.
*Tetracycline* - Acne vulgaris, Chlamydia infections, Chronic bronchitis,Chronic inflammatory disorder of the facial skin (acne rosacea), Infection caused by Brucella bacteria (brucellosis),Infections caused by Mycoplasma organisms, Infections caused by Rickettsiae micro-organisms transmitted by lice, fleas, ticks and mites
*Cephalexin* is used to treat infections caused by bacteria, including upper respiratory infections, ear infections, skin infections, and urinary tract infections.
*Ketoconazole* - Ketoconazole cream is used to treat tinea corporis (ringworm; fungal skin infection that causes a red scaly rash on different parts of the body), tinea cruris (jock itch; fungal infection of the skin in the groin or buttocks), tinea pedis (athlete's foot; fungal infection of the skin on the feet and between the toes), tinea versicolor (fungal infection that causes brown or light colored spots on the chest, back, arms, legs, or neck), and yeast infections of the skin.
*Erythromycin* - Erythromycin is used to treat streptococcal infections of the throat ("strep throat") and skin. It is used for infections of the lung (pneumonia) caused by streptococcal pneumoniae, mycoplasma pneumoniae, and legionella pneumophila (legionnaires disease). Erythromycin is used to treat acute pelvic inflammatory disease, diphtheria, erythrasma, whooping cough, listeriosis, and intestinal amebiasis. It is used for the treatment of staphylococcal infections of the skin and as an alternative antibiotic for the treatment of syphilis, gonorrhea, and chlamydia. Erythromycin is used in patients who are allergic to penicillin for the prevention of recurrent rheumatic fever and infections of the hearts' valves (endocarditis) in patients with valvular abnormalities of the heart before they undergo dental treatments. The non-FDA approved uses for erythromycin include acne, Lyme disease, and tetanus. 
*Metronidazol*e - is an antibiotic effective against anaerobic bacteria and certain parasites. Anaerobic bacteria are single-celled, living organisms that thrive in environments in which there is little oxygen (anaerobic environments) and can cause disease in the abdomen (bacterial peritonitis), liver (liver abscess), and pelvis (abscess of the ovaries and the Fallopian tubes). Giardia lamblia and ameba are intestinal parasites that can cause abdominal pain and diarrhea in infected individuals. Trichomonas is a vaginal parasite that causes inflammation of the vagina (vaginitis). Metronidazole blocks some of the functions within the bacterial cells and the parasites resulting in their death.
*Doxycycline Hyclate - Doxycycline*: Brand name: Vibramycin. A synthetic broad-spectrum antibiotic derived from tetracycline. Doxycycline is used for many different types of infections, including respiratory tract infections due to Hemophilus influenzae, Streptococcus pneumoniae, Mycoplasma pneumoniae It is also used for the treatment of nongonococcal urethritis (due to Ureaplasma), Rocky Mountain spotted fever, typhus, chancroid, cholera, brucellosis, syphilis, and acne. Doxycycline is also of relevance to bioterrorism since the CDC (US Centers for Disease Control & Prevention) recommends it as "the drug of choice" for anyone who may have been exposed to anthrax. 
*Trimethoprim*80mg - This medication is a combination of two antibiotics used to treat a wide variety of bacterial infections (e.g., middle ear, urine, respiratory and intestinal infections). It is also used to prevent and treat a certain type of pneumonia (pneumocystis-type).This medication should not be used in children less than 2 months of age due to the risk of serious side effects.This medication treats only certain types of infections. It will not work for viral infections (e.g., flu). Unnecessary use or misuse of any antibiotic can lead to its decreased effectiveness._

Most have very long effective dated, even the *Tetracycline *has a different ingredient now that does not create a toxic drug after long storage.BB


----------



## DJgang

My SIL, who comes from a family of nurses and nurse practioners, just did a big order of fish antibiotics. So........


----------



## pawpaw

I became a believer after my doctor told me I simply had a virus, and would prescribe me nothing- saying I'd just have to let it run it's course. This same Dr. had sent me home the year before with the same diagnosis, & I ended up in the E.R. later that night with a double ear & lung infection.
After this last visit, I consulted my preps list of 'what's for what' & delved into my fish meds.
I felt noticeably better within about 36 hours, almost great after 48 hours, and just fine after taking them a full seven days.
Two points:
A. They work, period.
B. When doctors graduate med school, SOME have to finish at the BOTTOM of their class, by the skin of their teeth. AND they're out there practicing today.

To easily print the indications & warnings, I simply go to Drugs.com. Walmart will also print out the warnings on request, even if you don't buy it there...


----------



## DJgang

pawpaw said:


> I became a believer after my doctor told me I simply had a virus, and would prescribe me nothing- saying I'd just have to let it run it's course. This same Dr. had sent me home the year before with the same diagnosis, & I ended up in the E.R. later that night with a double ear & lung infection.
> After this last visit, I consulted my preps list of 'what's for what' & delved into my fish meds.
> I felt noticeably better within about 36 hours, almost great after 48 hours, and just fine after taking them a full seven days.
> Two points:
> A. They work, period.
> B. When doctors graduate med school, SOME have to finish at the BOTTOM of their class, by the skin of their teeth. AND they're out there practicing today.
> 
> To easily print the indications & warnings, I simply go to Drugs.com. Walmart will also print out the warnings on request, even if you don't buy it there...


What do you stock PawPaw, I love your name by the way, whenever I see you posting I think of my Pawpaw.


----------



## pawpaw

DO NOT rely on what I may say I've stocked, especially if you have a nurse in the family. I simply visited Drugs.com with a list of 'em I got from 'PATRIOT NURSE' on YouTube to see what each was useful for. I had to make my own assessment of which I thought were most useful for ME & MINE. You should do so with an eye toward you & yours. Godspeed.
Thanks for picturing your own PAWPAW. That's a compliment. Unlike some grandparents, I spend a great deal of thought & effort to how I can give my little grand-puppies a fighting chance should sump'n bad happen. It's why I come here. I thank god they live close; my heart goes out to others on here who feel the pain of distance. I know I've posted this pic before, but it should illustrate that I'm eaten up with caring for them.


----------



## DJgang

My kids call my Dad Pawpaw as well....:flower:


----------

